# Parrot Fish for Planted Aquarium?



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone here has a Parrot Fish in a planted aquarium? Cause my Parrot fish is a bit agressive. I am going to being seting up my 1st attemp at a planted aquarium in a 50/55 gallon glass tank. Just wanted to make sure that my parrot fish won't eat up all the plants if I go this route.

My parrot fish looks like the one in the picture below (google image, not mine)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty sure its not a good idea. They like to uproot plants at the very least so you will need to secure everything or it will float.


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Darn.. just when I was just got into the CO2 plant aquarium thing, lucky I don't have any supplies yet. Guess I might have to go Plastic plants instead.



Zapins said:


> Pretty sure its not a good idea. They like to uproot plants at the very least so you will need to secure everything or it will float.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

KoiBoy, there are some plants that would probably work with them.

You could try some things like Anubias, which is tough and it just attaches to driftwood, so you wouldn't have to worry about it getting uprooted.

You'll just have to do a little experimenting to see what will and will not work, but you should be able to have the best of both worlds once you get it figured out.


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi JanS,

For a moment, I thought to myself after weeks of reading and reseaching and dreaming about putting my 1st planted aquarium with CO2 that it was going to be on hold for a while.. but I check around and found a few people selling there 75 gallons and 150 gallons glass tank from around $100 - $180.. so temping to purchase another tank just for my plants and leave the 50/55 gallon setup for my parrot fish, currently s/he is in a 12 gallon tank, it was medium small when I got the parrot fish, and now is growing up, letting me know its time for it to graduate from a 12 gallon to a 50/55 gallon. :fencing:



JanS said:


> KoiBoy, there are some plants that would probably work with them.
> 
> You could try some things like Anubias, which is tough and it just attaches to driftwood, so you wouldn't have to worry about it getting uprooted.
> 
> You'll just have to do a little experimenting to see what will and will not work, but you should be able to have the best of both worlds once you get it figured out.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good! More tanks are always the right answer XD


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, sounds like a good plan for both your fish and your planted tank.
Good luck!


----------

